# Entrauchungsmotor mit Motorschutzschalter?



## ThorstenD2 (15 Februar 2011)

hi,
ich soll hier u.a. einen Schaltschrank für eine Entrauchungsanlage in Betrieb nehmen, welche unsere Schaltanlagenwerkstatt geplant und gebaut hat.
Jetzt ist in dem Schrank allerdings für jeden Entrauchungsmotor ein Motorschutzschalter eingebaut. Ich frage mich gegen was dieser schützen? Den Motor gegen Überlast? Der soll doch bis zum Sanktnimmerleinstag laufen, notfalls auch auf 2 Phasen etc. Der Planer sagt jetzt rausbauen, aber ich hätte schon gerne eine Möglichkeit den Lastteil zu Wartungszwecken etc abzuschalten. (Die Reparaturschalter am Motor selbst sind schon entfallen). 

Also kann meinetwegen der Überlastschutz entfallen (Leitungen und Verlageart sind E90 - 4x2,5mm² Motor ist 2 kW also 4 Ampere) - aber es muss meiner Meinung nach ein Kurzschlußschutz realisiert werden. Entweder einen größeren Motorschutzschalter (16 bis 20 Ampere) oder ein C16 / C20 3pol Sicherungsautomaten?

Ich werde die 6mm2 Zuleitung jedenfalls nicht durch ein Schütz auf ein 2.5mm² reduzieren! (Es ist eine USV Anlage vorgeschaltet - haben wir aber nicht geliefert)


----------



## winnman (15 Februar 2011)

Nimm die Meldung des Motorschutzschalter (ich hoffe es ist eigentlich ein Stromrelais) einfach als Meldung (zb.: Ventilator überstrom / Warnung Ventilator, . . .).

Zeig das am entsprechenden Bedienpaneel.
Die Einsatzkräfte im Einsatzfalls werden es dir im Einsatzfall dankenn wenn eine Vorwarnung kommt, bevor der Venrilatur wirklich seinen Geist aufgiebt 
Sollte in diesem fall aber kein Motorschutschalter sein, der Brandrauchventilator darf ruhig bis zu seinem Lebendsende laufen, auch darauf ahcten, dass ein normales Motorschutzrelasi ev bei Überstrom seinen Geist aushaucht, bessen einen Stromwandler mit Auswertung nehmen, der den Hauptstrompfad bei WO nicht unterbricht.


----------



## ThorstenD2 (15 Februar 2011)

nein, es ist kein Bimetall-Relais sondern ein richtiger Motorschutzschalter. siemens 3rv1021....


----------



## TimoK (16 Februar 2011)

Bei uns ist es so gelöst, dass die Entrauchung nur den Motorschutz und die Schütze ( vom Normalbetrieb ) brückt, der Kurzschlussschutz ist durch NH-Sicherungen nach wie vor gegeben. 

Man könnte hier ja trotzdem z.B. Sicherungsautomaten mit Meldung in deinem Fall nehmen. So kannst du im Wartungsfall abschalten, aber dieses Abschalten hat immer eine Störungsmeldung zur Folge.

Gruß
Timo


----------



## -V- (16 Februar 2011)

TimoVoss schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es so gelöst, dass die Entrauchung nur den Motorschutz und die Schütze ( vom Normalbetrieb ) brückt, der Kurzschlussschutz ist durch NH-Sicherungen nach wie vor gegeben.
> 
> Man könnte hier ja trotzdem z.B. Sicherungsautomaten mit Meldung in deinem Fall nehmen. So kannst du im Wartungsfall abschalten, aber dieses Abschalten hat immer eine Störungsmeldung zur Folge.
> 
> ...



Wenn Hilfsschalter mit der Funktion Ausgelöstemeldung, kann zu Wartungszwecken abgeschaltet werden ohne das es zu einer Störmeldung kommt.


----------



## Wu Fu (17 Februar 2011)

Bei uns wirds in der Regel so gelöst, dass keine Motorschutzschalter, sondern ein Bimetallrelais eingesetzt werden.

Bei Entrauchungsbetrieb wird das Bimetall in der Sicherheitskette des Schütz überbrückt.
Tritt bei Entrauchungsbetrieb eine Motorstörung auf, läuft der Ventilator trotzdem weiter und die Stöung wird angezeigt.

Der Schütz bzw. das Bimetall sind aber noch vorgesichert mit NH-Sicherung, Neozedsicherung, oder Leitungsschutzschater. Auf diese würde ich nicht verzichten. Wenn z.B. die Leitung abrennt sollte diese dann doch durch auslösen der Sicherung stromlos sein. Außerdem werden sicher auch mal Wartungen durchgeführt.


----------



## Markus (17 Februar 2011)

würde ich auch so machen wie mein vorredner...
als leitungschutz einen automaten oder nh oder sonst was
zur überwachung ein bimetalrelais das nur eine warnung ausgibr dass der motor gewartet werden muss...

was bleibt dir anderes übrig?
der leitungschutz ist zwingend, ausser die einspeisung ist klein genug vorgesichert. und das relais eigentlich auch, wie willst du sonst nen fehler am motor jemals erkennen?

alternativ zum motorschutzrelais wäre auch ein temperatufühler im motor eine gute lösung, meiner meinung nach eh der beste motorschutz weil der fühler wirklich weiß was sache ist...


----------



## MSB (18 Februar 2011)

Also die Rauchabsaugung die wir damals gebaut haben, war eine großzügig dimensionierte Vorsicherung,
und dann ein Zweig "Normal" also Schütz + Bimetall, und ein Zweig (parallel dazu) mit einem relativ zum Motor überdimensionierten Schütz.

Schaltungstechnisch war das ganze dann so, das eigentlich immer der Bimetall-Zweig aktiv ist, außer es kommt die
definitive Auslösung durch die RWA-Zentrale, dann gibt es nur noch die Sicherung + Schütz und keinerlei Motorschutz mehr.

Im Falle des Falles spielt der Fehler am Motor dann absolut keine Rolle mehr, da muss das Ding laufen, bis es notfalls von selbst auseinander fällt.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## ThorstenD2 (18 Februar 2011)

so habe nochmal die Pläne gewälzt und mich nicht auf das  Geschwätz der Kollegen verlassen - also es ist Motorschutzschalter 16 A im Plan....der sollte bei 4 A Nennstrom und die paar Meter 2,5mm² also passen als Kurzschlusschutz


----------



## MSommer (6 März 2011)

Hallo miteinander,

Entrauchungsventilatoren dürfen im Entrauchungsbetrieb über keine Motorschutzeinrichtung (Birelais, Thermokontakt, Thermistoreinrichtung, etc.) betrieben werden. Die Motorabsicherung erfolgt ausschließlich mittels Sicherungselementen, wenn überhaupt nur zum Leitungsschutz. Alle Motorkabel sind großzügig zu dimmensionieren.

Oftmal wird, wie beschrieben, doch ein BI-Relais in die Motorzuleitung eingebaut. Der Grund sind dann Wartungsläufe zum Funktionstest. Im Entrauchungsbetrieb werden dann die Hilfsschalter am Bi-Relais gebrückt. Das Bi-Relais meldet dann einen Fehler, aber die Entrauchung bleibt bis zum bitteren Ende funktionsfähig.

Die gesamte Entrauchungssteuerung muss im Ruhestrom erfolgen. Bei Drahtbruch der Meldeleitung erfolgt dadurch immer die Einschaltung der Antriebe und zugehörigen Motorabsperrklappen. 

Werden Zonen-Entrauchungsklappen notwendig, müssen diese bei Spannungsausfall oder Drahtbruch zwangsweise schließen, um eine Verrauchung der angeschlossenen Bereiche zu verhindern.

Gruß Michael


----------

